# Hoods?



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

I have seen quite a few hoods for the 04-06 GTO's. I have to admit I like the GM factory 05/06 hood best. What kind of price range am I looking at? A buddy of mine bought a hood for his Mustang, and he paid 300 bucks. And of course...it looked like a $300 hood....:lol:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Used: http://www.clevelandpickapart.com/gtos.htm

New: http://www.fredbeansparts.com


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

I payed 500 from another GTO owner. It was new in box with all the hardware and scoops. Had it painted and installed with my SAP front clip for another 500.


----------



## Shockrock3 (Dec 4, 2006)

Gravanatuning.com makes hoods..goes for $700

Shock


----------

